# Quel graveur Blu-ray externe ?



## Greyftith (12 Juillet 2012)

Bien le bonjour !


Je cherche un lecteur/graveur Blu-ray externe pour un MacBook Pro Retina.


Outre regarder des films en Blu-ray, je souhaite lire et graver mes propres productions.

Quelqu'un a t-il des recommandations à me faire sur un produit en particulier ?

Est-il préférable de connecter un lecteur/graveur Blu-ray en Thunderbolt ou un USB2 suffit ? (USB 3 ?)


Merci !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juillet 2012)

Greyftith a dit:


> Outre regarder des films en Blu-ray, &#8230;



Normalement, on ne peut pas lire des films Blu-ray commerciaux sur un Mac. Il faut les importer au préalable.  À moins que depuis la publication de cet *article*, la situation est changée&#8230;


----------



## Greyftith (12 Juillet 2012)

Damned  Merci pour l'info...

Je vais malgré tout m'équiper pour graver mes propres réalisations.

Que pensez-vous de ce modèle :
http://www.samsung.com/fr/consumer/it/optical-disk/external-dvd-writer/SE-506AB/TSBD

Quelqu'un a mieux ?


----------



## magicmerlin (12 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour ,
pour lire les Blu-ray sur Mac 
http://www.macblurayplayer.com/
L'USB2 suffit largement pour lire .
pour ma part , je  possède un lecteur LG en Esata 
celui-ci
http://www.cdiscount.com/informatiq...12x/f-107310802-BE12LU38.html?rr_product=true
Marche très bien 
Il est USB 2 aussi tu peux y aller les yeux fermés 
Pour ton samsung je ne connais pas ......


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juillet 2012)

Tutoriel VLC : lire les Blu-ray (avec protection) sans logiciel externe

http://vlc-bluray.whoknowsmy.name/








*Note du modo :* je rappelle qu'ici, on parle du matériel, les aspect logiciels de la question de lire les BR sur Mac, il y a le forum "Vidéo", pour ça, merci d'en tenir compte pour la suite !


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (18 Juillet 2012)

Moi aussi j'ai le retina.

Et j'ai fermement l'impression d'avoir une ferrari plantée au milieu d'un champ de patate !!!

Je ne peux rien en faire le moment. Après avoir fait le tour de tous les revendeurs informatiques de Montréal. Je vais me taper 2 h de transport en commun demain matin  pour chopper un HUB USB 3.0 4 ports seulement, pour 50 $ 

Quant aux graveurs Blu ray !! IL n'y en a qu'en USB 2 et v'là le temps que ça prend pour graver en double couche !! on revient au temps des années 90 !!!

C'est sûr je pourrais en acheter un en e-sata mais quand tu vois le prix de l'accessoire Belkin à 500 $ ça fait mal !!

Aussi bien le maxtor que le Belkin n'ont que deux port thunderbolt ce qui est une hérésie puisque tu en as un de squatter pour l'alim. Donc au final tu paies une blinde pour ne gagner que quelques ports supplémentaires en d'autres formats et surtout ne pas en perdre en Thunderbolt !!!

Consternant !!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h07 ----------

Ton LG fait-il les BD 3D ?

as-tu un retina ?


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (19 Juillet 2012)

Je viens de trouver chez Microbytes Montréal (désolé mes métropolitains) un ASUS 

Le BW 12 D1S-U

LA TRèS bonne news est qu'il est en USB 3.  Car hors de question pour ma part de replonger dans les lenteurs des gravures des années 90 !! Lol

Il n'est pas affiché comme étant compatible mac sur leur site et ASUS canada doit toujours me rappeler pour confirmer. Le technicien m'a seulement affirmé pour le moment qu'il était compatible au cas par cas.

J'ai alors demandé à Microbytes si je pouvais passer avec ma Ferrari plantée au milieu du champ de patate pour tester. 

Et GOOD NEWS, j'ai branché le graveur, allumé Toast et Toast l'a bien reconnu.

Je continue mes tests et vous en dirais plus....

Il est dispo sur AMAZON et le design est très réussi !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h48 ----------

Bon, j'ai mis un Blu ray de Blood Diamond dedans, il mount bien sur le bureau. J'essai de le lire avec VLC mais il ne veut pas.

Peut m'importe, je souhaitais simplement graver des fichier images de Blu ray DL. Ce qui m'importe, c'est qu'il puisse le faire.

Et tout laisse présager que oui...


----------



## lbellynck (12 Novembre 2012)

Greyftith a dit:


> Damned  Merci pour l'info...
> 
> Je vais malgré tout m'équiper pour graver mes propres réalisations.
> 
> ...



as-tu acheté ce graveur de BD finalement? 
est-ce que tu en es content? 
c'est le moins cher du marché pour le moment, mais je ne comrpends pas s'il grave les BRD
dis moi si tu as des retours? 
ou si tu as acheté autre chose?


----------



## physalys (7 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais offrir un lecteur/graveur Blu-ray/DVD à une personne ayant commandé le dernier iMac 27 pouces. J'ai repéré ce modèle chez LaCie (http://www.lacie.com/FR/products/product.htm?id=10602), mais ils n'indiquent pas de compatibilité Mac. 

Quelqu'un connaitrait-il ce modèle ? La compatibilité ne dépend t'elle pas simplement du logiciel utilisé ?


----------



## melaure (7 Décembre 2012)

Je te conseille de regarder aussi la page spéciale de Other World Computing. Que du matos qui marchera sans problème sur Mac (mais évite les mécaniques LG).


----------



## inkobl (7 Décembre 2012)

voilà ici même problématique récurente depuis déjà plus d'un an...

http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques...ata-ou-plus-moderne-1206227.html#post12436419


----------



## physalys (7 Décembre 2012)

Merci à vous 2, mais je n'ai pas trouvé de réponses dans vos liens... car le nouvel iMac 27 n'a plus de port Firewire.
De plus, comme il est dit dans un message, l'USB2 n'est pas suffisant. Je ne vois donc que l'USB 3 et ce Lacie Slim... qui n'est pas annoncé comme compatible Mac. Quel casse tête pour quelque chose de courant... sur PC.


----------



## inkobl (8 Décembre 2012)

Il te faut acheter ça en plus pour avoir le firewire :
http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MD464ZM/A/adaptateur-thunderbolt-vers-firewire
Il ya aussi des hubs qui se branche sur le thunderbolt pour multiplier tes connectiques.

Mais sinon oui à ta place je me dirigerais également vers l'USB3 qui doit être la solution la moins cher dans ton cas.

de toute façon mieux vaut l'avoir pour le moment puisque les périphériques thunderbolt sont juste hors de prix...

Voilà un boitier en USB3 te reste plus qu'à choisir le graveur de ton choix :
http://www.lindy.fr/boitier-usb-3-cd-dvd-bd-525/43137.html


----------



## melaure (9 Décembre 2012)

Oui tout à fait, en USB3 ça devrait bien marcher.

Dans un autre sujet on avait parlé du dernier Pioneer, car c'est la meilleur marque en graveur. Ils ont un modèle récent en BR 12x, et si je me souviens bien c'est matériel.net qui le vend.


----------



## physalys (9 Décembre 2012)

Merci pour vos réponses et suggestions. 

Vous pensez donc qu'il est risqué de prendre ce graveur Lacie* dont rien n'indique qu'il est compatible Mac ? Je me dis qu'ils n'avaient pas précisé la compatibilité Mac par rapport au fait qu'il est en USB3... et que pour l'instant aucune machine Apple le supportait. 

A moins qu'il faille un pilote spécifique ? Il ne me semble pas pour les graveurs, si ?


* http://www.lacie.com/FR/products/product.htm?id=10602



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h05 ----------

Je viens de trouver cette information dans la notice en ligne : http://manuals.lacie.com/fr/manuals/slim-br-usb3/help#folded_1


----------



## melaure (10 Décembre 2012)

Ils ne prennent vraiment pas de risque dans la doc ... :rateau:


Bon si tu lis ce sujet sur le forums d'Apple, un gars à demandé à LaCie des infos et ils ont répondu que ce graveur marchait en USB 3 avec Mountain Lion et Toast 11 ...


----------



## physalys (10 Décembre 2012)

Merci, tu me rassures car quand je les ai appelé, ils m'ont répondu qu'il était compatible et puis non (en se basant simplement sur la fiche technique). Bonjour la compétence.


----------



## melaure (10 Décembre 2012)

physalys a dit:


> Merci, tu me rassures car quand je les ai appelé, ils m'ont répondu qu'il était compatible et puis non (en se basant simplement sur la fiche technique). Bonjour la compétence.



C'est comme le support des opérateurs, des lecteurs de fiches ... et zéro neurones !


----------



## Nyrvan (11 Décembre 2012)

Pour ma part, j'ai acheté ce modèle chez LaCie : http://www.lacie.com/chfr/products/product.htm?id=10596

Il est totalement compatible Mac, tant le système que Toast le reconnaissent et je n'ai jamais eu le moindre soucis avec celui-ci. Et pour ne rien gâcher, c'est un lecteur de la marque Pioneer que LaCie a placé dedans, soit l'un des meilleurs du marché.

Donc pour le slim, je peux t'assurer qu'il fonctionnera parfaitement avec ta machine


----------



## melaure (11 Décembre 2012)

Merci du tuyau, je ne le connaissais pas celui là.

Et c'est sur que ces gros modèles sont souvent plus fiables et plus durables.

Par contre c'est quelle référence chez Pioneer ?


----------



## Nyrvan (11 Décembre 2012)

C'est un PIONEER BD-RW BDR-207 (revision 1.21)

Ce qui est intéressant sur ce lecteur, c'est qu'il est à la fois compatible CD Paranoïa III 10.2 mais également capable de faire de la correction C2, chose importante pour faire du ripage en "bit perfect".


----------



## nemrod (13 Décembre 2012)

physalys a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses et suggestions.
> 
> Vous pensez donc qu'il est risqué de prendre ce graveur Lacie* dont rien n'indique qu'il est compatible Mac ? Je me dis qu'ils n'avaient pas précisé la compatibilité Mac par rapport au fait qu'il est en USB3... et que pour l'instant aucune machine Apple le supportait.
> 
> ...



Il me tente bien celui-là, slim & USB 3


----------



## Martin_a (25 Décembre 2012)

Et ça : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/26436/storeva-slim-burner-u3-graveur-externe-blu-ray-xl-usb-30.html

???


----------



## freitter (28 Janvier 2013)

une question à Nirvan:
Est-ce que toast titanium 11 livré avec le graveur est compatible avec Mountain Lion ?
Merci pour la réponse !


----------



## Nyrvan (28 Janvier 2013)

Toast 11 est compatible ML oui.


----------



## Cristo31 (16 Mai 2013)

Nyrvan a dit:


> Toast 11 est compatible ML oui.



Salut à tous, je suis tout nouveau sur le forum, en voyant les post précédents je me suis lancé et j'ai commandé le LaCie Slim Blu-Ray USB 3.0 mais je rencontre un petit problème: ni Toast ni le mac ne reconnait le graveur. Tu as fait une manipulation particulière Nyrvan pour que le tien fonctionne normalement?? J'espère que quelqu'un me répondra.
Merci


----------



## pickwick (16 Mai 2013)

Bonjour, 
j'ai acheté un graveur externe de Blu-ray qui doit lire et graver aussi les DVD et CD sur mac selon le site OWC / Macsales. Or avec le mac mini 2012, je rencontre des difficultés :
- la lecture des Blu-ray fonctionne
- la lecture des CD déjà gravés fonctionne (ils montent sur le bureau)
mais par contre :
- les CD vierges sont rejetés au bout d'une minute sans monter sur le bureau
- idem pour tout DVD commercial
- idem pour tout DVD free
Résultat : fortement déçu et jusque là pas de réponse précise du SAV d'OWC.
Est-ce une compatibilité avec le mac mini ? Ce dernier n'accepterait-il que le graveur externe d'Apple et pas les autres ? Y-a-t-il une manoeuvre à faire dans les préférences systèmes ou dans le terminal pour que les CD et DVD ? Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## melaure (17 Mai 2013)

Tu as pris lequel ?


----------



## pickwick (17 Mai 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Tu as pris lequel ?


j'ai pris celui-ci :
tem Number: OWCMRSSBDR6X
Description: OWC Slim Portable 6X Blu-ray Burner + SuperMultiDrive DVD/DVD-DL/CD Reader/Writer up to 6X Blu-ray Burn, 8X DVD Burn, 4X DVD-DL, 5X DVD-RAM, and 24X CD burn Speeds.  Powered by your laptop's USB port, so no AC adapter is necessary. 1 Year OWC Warranty.
Price: $95.00 

Et pour le moment à part lire les blu-ray, je ne peux rien faire d'autre avec, même Toast Titanium 11, reconnu par le graveur, ne veut pas accepter un CD pour faire une gravure....ni lire le moindre DVD en l'éjectant une minute après l'introduction sans le moindre message apparent.

Est-ce du au mac mini 2012 ou intrinsèquement au graveur externe ?
Je vais tenter de voir ce que cela donne en branchant le graveur sur un imac 2007.


----------



## pickwick (17 Mai 2013)

A l'insersion d'un DVD je lis sur Console :
May 17 13:47:09 localhost mdworker[5573]: Unable to talk to lsboxd
May 17 13:47:09 localhost mdworker[5572]: Unable to talk to lsboxd
May 17 13:47:10 localhost kernel[0]: Sandbox: sandboxd(5574) deny mach-lookup com.apple.coresymbolicationd
May 17 13:47:10 localhost sandboxd[5574] ([5573]): mdworker(5573) deny mach-lookup com.apple.ls.boxd
May 17 13:47:10 localhost sandboxd[5574] ([5572]): mdworker(5572) deny mach-lookup com.apple.ls.boxd


et le dvd est rejeté...


----------



## melaure (17 Mai 2013)

J'ai le même et aucun de tes soucis. J'ai lu des DVD, graver un DVD, etc ...

Je pense qu'il a un défaut. A tous hasard quand tu as mis un DVD, il t'a proposé de lui affecter une zone ? C'est peut-être ça qui met le bazars ? Si tu ouvre un DVD depuis MacBluRay Player (10 fois mieux que le lecteur d'Apple en plus), il doit te le demander à la première lecture d'un DVD.

Utilisé sur un iMac 2011 et un MBP 2008. Je doute que ça vienne du Mac Mini. Il arrive parfois qu'un matos neuf soit défectueux aussi ...


----------



## pickwick (17 Mai 2013)

Je pense en effet qu'il y a un défaut, j'ai essayé de le brancher sur un imac et le comportement est le même, il n'y a jamais eu de message me demandant de régler la région et les DVD et CD ne montent pas sur le bureau, même s'ils sont vides. Seuls montent les CD avec des logiciels ou les CD avec des fichiers sauvegardés comme la musique ou la photo....
Je retourne l'objet aux USA pour test et échange.
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## melaure (18 Mai 2013)

Mais de rien, en plus le support est en général de bonne qualité, même si en plus de dx ans je n'ai eu à renvoyer qu'une barrette (je fais des commandes groupées sur Lyon dans mon AUG et ça doit faire plus de 100 barrettes de des dizaines d'autres produits). J'espère que tu auras une aussi bonne expérience.

Juste un détail, la douane française est chiante avec les retours, il m'ont facturé la TVA sur le produit de rechange. J'ai du payer pour éviter les soucis mais après l'étude de ma requête il m'ont fait un avoir sur la prochaine taxation, mais j'aurais préféré un remboursement de TVA ...

Pourtant OWC indique bien que c'est un échange sous garantie, Fedex aussi je crois, mais bon la douane n'a pas du comprendre de suite.

C'est le seul problème avec les commandes, mais vu la nullité des vépécéistes français (pour ne pas dire pire), je continuerais à commander aux USA malgré ça ...


----------



## Cristo31 (18 Mai 2013)

Salut, personne pour me donner un coup de main?


----------



## melaure (18 Mai 2013)

Tu as vérifié si c'était la même mécanique en le branchant sur un PC. Il suffit que LaCie ait changé de fournisseur de graveur et hop c'est plus géré ...


----------



## Nyrvan (24 Mai 2013)

Cristo31 a dit:


> Salut, personne pour me donner un coup de main?



J'ai rien fait de particulier. Je branche le lecteur et il est reconnu par le système.


----------



## Cyrillo77 (25 Octobre 2013)

salut
blue ray player vous utilisez la version free ? et sinon quel lecteur BR me conseillez vous j'ai que de l'usb2 ou sinon du TB


----------



## melaure (25 Octobre 2013)

Cyrillo77 a dit:


> salut
> blue ray player vous utilisez la version free ? et sinon quel lecteur BR me conseillez vous j'ai que de l'usb2 ou sinon du TB



MacBluRay Player n'est pas gratuit, mais franchement je ne regrette pas l'achat. Le décodage est magnifique, y compris celui des DVD que le logiciel d'Apple fait pitoyablement à coté.

Pour le lecteur j'utilise pour l'instant le Panasonic slim externe d'OWC.

Je viens de me regarder en deux soirs les deux derniers Star Trek en BR. En tout ça sans les 30% de taxe Apple  Et en ce moment on trouve beaucoup de BR à 10/15 euros, pas cher pour la qualité !


----------



## Cyrillo77 (25 Octobre 2013)

j'ai bien blu-ray player pour mac gratuit c'est pas un truc illégal mais on me propose de passer sur la pro après.

ce modèle ? :

http://www.amazon.fr/Lecteur-Graveur-Blu-Ray-DVD/dp/B00CJABYG8

sinon ça :

http://www.amazon.fr/Samsung-SE-506AB-TSBD-Lecteur-Blu-ray/dp/B005M3UICU/ref=pd_cp_computers_2

@"melaure" ton mac c'est un RETINA ?


----------



## macomaniac (25 Octobre 2013)

Comme *melaure* (que je salue ).

Je connecte mon lecteur BR externe (j'ai acheté le Samsung_blanc), je charge le disque, et j'utilise la version payante de «Mac Blu-ray Player» pour le lire en cliquant sur l'option : _Ouvrir disque_. 

[Pour charger un disque BR, il faut un lecteur externe BR ; pour lire un disque BR, il faut le logiciel de décodage Blu-ray Player ; pour utiliser le logiciel, il faut payer la licence &#8594; en résumé, pour lire un disque BR sur Mac il faut investir doublement : 1° dans un lecteur BR ; 2° dans le logiciel de décodage BR.]


----------



## Cyrillo77 (25 Octobre 2013)

ok le logiciel est en promo j'ai vu en gros 35 dollars... mais c'est le choix du lecteur graveur BR qui me pose problème... honnêtement un truc à 60euros pourrait me convenir. est ce que mon premier lien est ok ? le samsung est cher pour un lecteur que je vais utiliser très peu finalement, j'ai des dvd zone 1 sur mon macbook je ne peux pas changer de zone enfin c'est limité est ce que sur ce BR il y a possibilité de passer à travers ce problème de zones ??....


----------



## melaure (26 Octobre 2013)

Cyrillo, on ne doit pas parler du même logiciel, car il n'y a pas de version pro, juste une version normale payante ... C'est MacBluRayPlayer.

Mon graveur BR vient de chez OWC. Ils ont aussi un modèle qui ne fait que lecteur BR moins cher si tu veux.

Je l'utilise sur un iMac 27 pour l'instant. Et j'aurais un MBP rétina le jour ou la RAM ne sera plus soudée et le SSD plus proprio 

Le problème de zone est le même que pour les DVD, donc compliqué.


----------



## Cyrillo77 (26 Octobre 2013)

pour le soft non c'est pas le même c'est "blu ray pour mac gratuit" il m'a l'air pas mal

pour le lecteur autant en prendre un qui grave 

pour le MBP RETINA non soudé ça n'existera jamais  mais je suis d'accord avec toi pour ça que je garde mon MBP de 2011 tant pis pas d'écran RETINA.


----------



## Membre supprimé 40703 (11 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je profite de ce fil pour poser ma question. Pour Noël, je souhaiterais me faire offrir un lecteur blue-ray pour mon MacBook Pro (Mi-2010). C'est pour lire des films du commerce (je sais il faut un logiciel, j'ai prévu de l'acheter)
Mon budget est de moins de 100 (sans le logiciel).

Peut-on trouver un modèle correcte à ce prix là? Pourriez-vous me recommander un modèle en particulier?
Autre contraire, qu'on puisse le commander sur Amazon, LDLC, CDiscount, et autres sites connus et en français.

Merci


----------



## melaure (20 Novembre 2013)

silencio a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je profite de ce fil pour poser ma question. Pour Noël, je souhaiterais me faire offrir un lecteur blue-ray pour mon MacBook Pro (Mi-2010). C'est pour lire des films du commerce (je sais il faut un logiciel, j'ai prévu de l'acheter)
> Mon budget est de moins de 100 (sans le logiciel).
> ...



Regarde les infos que j'ai ajouté sur ce sujet, et oublie le français, c'est pas chez nous qu'on trouve les trucs qui nous aident (j'achète beaucoup aux US) ...


----------

